# locking volume control on Jitterbug flip phone



## Ice4

I'm trying to help an elder with a Jitterbug flip phone, and wonder if anyone has any ideas how to rig up something to cover the long volume control button on the side of the phone. 

The button is in a terribly awkward position, and he does not have the tactile ability to feel it, so touches it when he flips the phone open, which turns the volume so low that he can't hear. Then he can't figure out how to turn it back up, because the button is so small and hard to decipher, rendering the phone useless unless I can find someone else to call to go over and help him. Instead of being a lifeline, it's causing a lot of unnecessary frustration and confusion, the last thing an elder struggling with disability should have to deal with.

I've contacted the company, and there is no way to lock the volume, which would be a useful feature on a phone specifically designed to be more accessible for seniors and people with disabilities. He's never going to want the volume or the ringer set to anything but the loudest setting. If he doesn't want it to ring, he'll switch off the phone altogether. 

So I'm trying to figure out how I could attach a rigid cover over the button, so that he can no longer press it at all. Has anyone done something similar, or have any creative ideas how to do this?

Thanks so much for any ideas.


----------



## 2twenty2

I have done something similar:

I had the same problem with my flip phone, this is what I did. I used a drop of super glue on the volume button that is located on the side of the phone to prevent it from being pressed. *If you do this you do so at your own risk!*

Make sure the volume is turned all the way up before glueing the button!


----------



## AmyToo

The volume button is not a physical switch. If you super glue it into place, you might find yourself unable to adjust the volume if the software or firmware adjusts the volume.

Maybe a different model phone would be a better choice.


----------



## Ice4

Thanks so much for the replies. 

I think glue is definitely risky, since the phone is still under warranty, and we already had one problem with it (which was firmware related) and had to have it replaced. That might be something to do once the warranty runs out.

It doesn't seem like the provider has any control over the volume, because I called and asked if there was some way for them to lock the volume remotely, and they said there wasn't. Seems like that should be something fairly easy for them to program, but they said many people have complained about this button, and since this model has been on the market for quite a while, I see no indication of them having made any attempts to fix it.

Unfortunately there are not a lot of phone models that are designed for seniors and people with disabilities. The Jitterbug is special because it has huge buttons, a very simple interface, and can be set to 'listen' to a voice prompt to call someone in the address book. I'm not really a fan of cellphones, but he can't have a landline where he lives, so as these things go, it's a pretty great phone....except for that ridiculously placed volume control button that is right where he needs to touch the phone to open it. 

I had thought of making a little cover for the button and taping it down, but there is not a lot of room for tape, without interfering with other buttons. At this point I'm looking for special tape that will stay on such a tiny space that gets touched a lot.

Any other ideas anyone has, please let me know. Thank you all so much.


----------



## 2twenty2

Ice4 said:


> except for that ridiculously placed volume control button that is right where he needs to touch the phone to open it.


Yep that is the same position as mine. But since your phone is still under warranty, then gluing it is not an option. Good luck.


----------

